# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Aberdeen colonies broodless?

## fatshark

A rather odd request, but bear with me ... do any beekeepers in the Aberdeen area *know* that their colonies currently have sealed brood? It's been cold here in Fife and colonies I've recently checked have had little or no brood. 

We have colonies in the area but it's a heck of a drive just to pop the lid and find they're broodless  :Frown: 

With thanks

----------


## Jambo

As one of the few regular Aberdonians here I suppose telling you that I don't know is a somewhat useful response...!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fatshark

Somewhat  :Smile:  But not quite as useful as yes or no  :Wink:  
I realise it's a bit late to be rummaging around in boxes, but I thought it was worth asking ...

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Yes, Fatshark.  I know of at least one colony that has brood.  I had to open it to check that it still has a queen in order to unite the hive with another.  Bit late, I know - but the bees were obstinate.  I'm still not sure what's going on, and will find out in the spring.

I'll be taking out some more Varroa strips, towards the end of the week, from hives that have been on the heather.  If the weather is ok, I'll have a quick look.

Kitta

----------


## fatshark

Thanks Kitta ... we're going to check for brood on Wednesday.

----------


## Bridget

> A rather odd request, but bear with me ... do any beekeepers in the Aberdeen area *know* that their colonies currently have sealed brood? It's been cold here in Fife and colonies I've recently checked have had little or no brood. 
> 
> We have colonies in the area but it's a heck of a drive just to pop the lid and find they're broodless 
> 
> With thanks


I have one hive with sealed brood.   Can tell this because I can see the debris on the varroa board and because they are keeping the brood warm as there is condensation on the polycarbonate crown board.  
I hope.....fingers crossed....etc etc
And not helpful cos not in Aberdeenshire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> ... they are keeping the brood warm as there is condensation on the polycarbonate crown board.  ...


Bridget, condensation on the polycarbonate crown board would worry me.  Do you  have enough insulation above the crown board?  That should prevent the condensation - even if they're rearing brood.

I decided it's a nice calm day - so, I'll remove the Varroa strips.  A couple of days short of six weeks will probably not matter.  But it was cold and the bees were clustered - so, I didn't pull out any frames.  Sorry, Fatshark - I can't give you any more information.

Kitta

----------


## fatshark

Many thanks ... we'll know by tomorrow afternoon. One of the team is making the trip as I'm stuck in meetings all day.

Again  :Frown:

----------


## Bridget

> Bridget, condensation on the polycarbonate crown board would worry me.  Do you  have enough insulation above the crown board?  That should prevent the condensation - even if they're rearing brood.
> 
> I decided it's a nice calm day - so, I'll remove the Varroa strips.  A couple of days short of six weeks will probably not matter.  But it was cold and the bees were clustered - so, I didn't pull out any frames.  Sorry, Fatshark - I can't give you any more information.
> 
> Kitta


Well Im waiting for life to allow me time, on a warmer day, to get the syrup off and the insulation on. In summer there can be quite a lot of condensation on the polycarbonates and then I use                whisper it and dont tell anyone let alone Fatshark matchsticks!!!
However some condensation seems to be quite normal here, maybe its the bee house, and its not caused a problem so far.   
The bees also looked as though they were doing orientation last sunny day


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## fatshark

I have insulation on all year.
And no matchsticks  :Wink:

----------


## fatshark

I can confirm that Aberdonian colonies have no brood  :Frown:

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Why did you need Aberdonian colonies with brood?  And should we treat with OA now?  As you know, I've only just removed the last of the Varroa strips.
Kitta

----------


## fatshark

We've got colonies near Aberdeen and we needed some brood for the day job. 
Too soon to treat I reckon, brood or no brood. 
There's a long winter ahead.
Time to start building bee shed number three  :Wink:

----------

